# **OFFICIAL** VW Motorsport Pic Post!!



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

Use this thread to post up cars, parts, or misc pics that have any relation to VW Motorsport!!
Rule #1:









Lets keep this clean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

Just a few more to get this thead going!


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (pfunkn87)*

MKIII AWD A59
Project a59 is a direct descendent of the Golf G60 Rallye, the potential World Rally championship winner that never was. Will the same fare befall this latest Super Golf:
In the spring of 1992, the opwers that be at VW decided their sporting image would be enhanced by the Golf III mounting a serious challenge to the likes of the Escort Cosworth, Lancia Integrale and Toyota Celica GT$ in Group A and Group N of the World Rally Championship.
At this level, motorsport participation is no nickle and dime operation; a full-blown WRC entry requires as much know-how and financing as an F1 team. Looking at the possiblilities, the VW Board decided the car should be developed by Schmidt Motorsport(SMS), whose recent activitesas Audi's semi-works team have produced spectacular results in the WRC.
Led by Konrad Schmidt, the SMS team brings with it the strengths of prominent designers and technitions from other major major manufacturer works efforts.. Norbert Kreyer, for instance, is ex-Zakspeed, while Karlheinz Goldstein is a 4WD specialist from Steyer-Daimler-Puch in Australia. Also, several ex-Audi engineers who left for the Toyota works rally team havecome full sircle by jointing SMS.
WOrk on the 'Super Golf' was started in the late spring of 1992 with the aim of the finished car making its international debut in the 1994 Monte Carlo Rally. The SMS project codename was A59. VW did not come up with an alternative internal designation themselves, so the title stuck.
First step was to develop a suitable engine. Supercharging was not even considered, as the WRC rules on blowers were what killed off any chances the G60 Rallyemight have had in 1990. All the fastest rally cars were and are turbocharged, so that was the way the A59 had to go.
Bearing in mind that 2500 road-legal cars would have to be made for homologation, the A59 went the expensive route with a whole new 2.0-leter DOHC engine design rather than using the stock Vw 1984cc block. So instead of an 82.5 x 92.8mm borte and stroke, this competition unit was designed with a square 86.0 x 86.0mm configuration to give it high-revving capability, forcedaspiration making up for the potential lost torque inherent in a short-stroke motor. Quite apart from that, the bigger bore was needed to allow large valves to be used in the 16-valve cylinder head. In fact, the valve sizes are too big to work on a naturally aspirated enigne, but with the higher gas speeds produced by forced aspiration and the efficiency of the compundangle valve seats, this turbocharged and intercooled engine produces not only a healthy 275bhp at 6000rpm, but also 272 ft/lb of torque at a low 3500 rpm, making it a very tractable unit indeed. In full competition spec, output can be boosted to over 400bhp.
Feeding this power and torque to the permanently driven four wheels is a six speed gearbox whose close ratios have optional gearsets for different rally venues. The semi-automatic PDk transmission as used on the rally Audi quattros was considered but discarded on the grounds of cost and complexity. The 275bhp the A59 produces is not unusual for such a car, nor is the center differential. What is unique, however, is a totally new center differential design developed by Austrian 4wd speciallist Steyr-Damler-Puch. This uses computer-operated hydaulic plates to vary the front to rear torque split between 25 and 100 percent, with the proviso that the front always retains a minimum of 25 percent. This 'thinking' system is vastly superior to the part-time on-demand 4wd used by the old Golf Synchro. Suspension is independent all around by MacPherson struts and lower wishbones.
If you're one of those who thinks the bulbous Golf III design has lost its way and looks like a fat maiden with skinny pins, then the tough, streetfighter image of the A59 will change that opinion in a flash. Sitting on 225/50zr-16 rubber wrapped around 7.5jx16" alloys that cover huge vented discs with four-pot calipers, this car has an aggressive face that will clear all but the bravest roadhogs from the overtaking lane. It has enough intakes, air scoops, bulges and wings to keep a squadron of TOp Gun pilots happy, and it actually manages to make to make a full-blown works Escort Cosworth look rather tame. It's hard to say it is pretty, but the attention to detail in the bodywork area, even down to the intakes on each side of the rooftop wing which draw in air to cool the rear brakes, is impressive. The size of the Golf helps, and it doesn't end up looking like a caricature of itself as the Metro 6R4 did.
Inside, the cabin is not generously furnished as you would expect in a homologtion special. The basic Golf dash on this prototype has color-coded instrument dials from German tuner MHW, with a 260 km/h top speed readout. In this unfinished prototype, the seats and steering wheel were from a v6, but production cars would have had Recaro A8's with the option of a rollcage, Pedals are drilled aluminum.
Despite being packed full of high-tech engineering, the Super Golf tips the scales at just 1373 kg, which gives a pwere to weight ratio of 4.99 kg/hp. That is a simlar figureto Porsche's current 911 turbo, which has one of the best power to weight ratios of any current production car. Even so, Karlheinz Goldstein, chief engineer on Project A59, said 'we can make the car even lighter, and this would have happened during the course of participating in the Championship.'
The SMS team is jusifiably proud of their car and feel it's a match for the Lancia Integrale and Toyota Celica GT4. Unfortunately, just as the second prototype was completed and VW was at the point of making 2500 cars to be sold at DM 80,000 a copy, a significant drop in car sales and the effects of the worldwide recession made VW boss Ferdinand Piech pull in the reins on any further competition spending.
EVen if VW does decide to make a comeback in motorsport in the near future, it will not be with the A59 Super Golf, for part of the termination deal on the termination deal on the project is that SMS now holds all rights to the technology. SO there is always a chance that with the right backing, we could see a rally car, or even a touring car, rise like a Phoenix from the ashes of SMS Project A59.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*









Build pics from VW Motorsport press [







] - read and drool:


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: **OFFICIAL** VW Motorsport Pic Post!! (pfunkn87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pfunkn87* »_Use this thread to post up cars, parts, or misc pics that have any relation to VW Motorsport!! 

VW MOTORSPORT on my windshield(misc pics)


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: **OFFICIAL** VW Motorsport Pic Post!! (scirvw16vleo1)*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: **OFFICIAL** VW Motorsport Pic Post!! (Busted Fox WaGeN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Busted Fox WaGeN* »_










That's OG material right there


----------

